# My dogs first bite!



## gvalenti (Feb 3, 2014)

Hey all! We've got an adopted 4yo GSD we've had for 4 mo. He's had dog aggression issues but never human aggression issues until this morning when he bit a friends sons face. 4 stitches later the boy is ok. The bite was unwittnessed, although we were all in the room.

Anyway, aggression issues aside because I am dealing with that. My dog is COMPLETELY distraught (it seems) over the incident. After it happened and I removed him I couldn't bring myself to interact with him, I was so taken aback, and I couldn't stop crying. I have since left to go to work but my boyfriend (who also owns and lives with the dog) says he's acting completely depressed, looks terrified when he tries to pet/console him, and won't come out of the corner he's placed himself in.

Is this normal? Anything we can do to help him?


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

For the dog's sake you better hope it was the last bite or Animal Control or the police may become involved and that will be the end of your dog.

I wish I had some advice for you.


----------



## gvalenti (Feb 3, 2014)

animal control has already been here. he has to stay on our property for 10 days while they await rabies results but other than that I suppose it is just recorded that he has now had one incident.


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

I would be very very strict who I let this dog be in contact with. The dog is 4 years old, a lot has happened in its past that you won't know of.
You have acknowledged it has aggression issues. 
Keep it with its pack and a muzzle on when out or near others.
A dog muzzled it's whole life is better than a kid getting attacked IMO


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Well, to start with, I would not bring him around children again in the future. If any child comes over, I would have the dog crated. I would also consider seeking out a good trainer or behaviorist. It is hard to know what happened since no one saw it, but getting a good training routine started as well as starting some work on self-control, boundaries, proper interaction, and desensitization to things that scare him can't hurt.


----------



## gvalenti (Feb 3, 2014)

I agree. we have and will now utilize the muzzle more than we've been. I was just wondering if anyone who has had experience with their dog biting someone has any experience/advice for the way the dog is acting now.


----------



## gvalenti (Feb 3, 2014)

Pax- thanks. We are in week 4 of a very intense training/behavior modification regimen and have seen Jackson grow in leaps and bounds. Everyone has been so impressed. This is obviously a huge step back


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

The best advice I can give when working with aggression is to never overestimate the dog. My previous one was dog/human/handler aggressive. Any overestimation put everyone in danger. I worked extensively on his training and he did very well, but I was always on guard and I was exhaustive about making sure that every situation was one that I knew he would be 100% fine in. If it wasn't, then I changed it immediately. 

Getting too loose with a dog that has issues is setting everyone up for potential danger as you've already seen. Be in control of management and don't feel bad about managing his environment even more strictly than may be technically necessary. It is a much better life for him to be more restricted, but safe and comfortable, than to be faced with situation where he feels he must defend himself and where he may potentially end up euth'd.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Muzzle is fine and will obviously remove his ability to bite, but more importantly he needs to not be around kids or close enough where he could bite. You said it was unwittnessed so who knows what happened. I am not defending the bite, but that's not to say the kid was not "provoking" the dog by staring him in the face, touching him in some way....who knows. Especially considering the dog's reaction, he really needs to be kept away from kids that aren't yours so he doesn't feel pressured to bite. IMO it's easier and better for the dog to simply remove him from that situation that put a muzzle on him. Put him away in a room or a crate where kids can't interfere.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Be prepared for major lawsuit...........


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

wyominggrandma said:


> Be prepared for major lawsuit...........


I thought the same thing exactly. Good luck to the OP and his dog. Sounds as if the OP was proactive in getting him training in the first place but this is not good, management and keeping him clear away from kids and other people, maybe, is the best thing for him. I would muzzle when its necessary to be in social situations but I would also avoid social scenes like the plague at the present time.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Just look at the facts.

1. 4 months interaction
2. One bite to face of child
3. Dog showing defensive reactions

If nothing is changed the same or worse will happen again. Even if things are changed there are no guarantees. I'm sorry but the odds are against you. Good luck.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

The dog is 4 years old. 

You've had him for 4 months. 

My impression is the child is 4 years, but I don't know if anyone has said how old the child is? 

Personally, I think the best thing to do initially is to not interact with the dog. A strong response including removing the dog from the situation and then give it a couple of days of not interacting with him at all. Yes, feed him, but he needs to know you are NOT HAPPY. 

The idea of petting or consoling the dog goes against everything I've ever experienced with dogs. For one thing, a day later, the dog has no idea how to process consolation, etc. And then, if the dog is fearful, aggressive, depressed, acting weirdly, petting and consolation will condone the behavior. 

Depending on the age of the child and the circumstances, I don't know if I would try to rehabilitate the dog. I don't know if you are prepared for the type of management this dog requires. It is sad. Sometimes the best thing to do with dogs that are unsafe around children is certainly what none of us want to do, even if it is the right thing to do.

I am sorry.


----------



## LoveSea (Aug 21, 2011)

I am so sorry this happened. I understand because the same thing happened to me last year & I cried for days because it was so upsetting for everyone involved. He was my 4th GSD & I Never had a biting issue with any of my previous dogs.

You may not get sued, not everyone sues. My dog bit a 4 year old boy in the face last year & they did not sue. 

What I did was muzzle him on every walk, as well as when we have visitors over. I also leashed him next to me. He is not ever to be in the same room with other peoples children without me & my kids are instructed to put him in another room before coming in with friends if I am not home. They are teens and know the consequences if he bites again. My dog also was reported to the Bd. of Health & had to be quarantined for 10 days. 

My dog was about 2 - 3 when we adopted him and we don't really know his history. He had chewn down his tail & is a tail chaser. They removed it & he still chases it. He does have weak nerves. 

This dog is the most stressful dog I own because I have to watch him all the time, but I am making sure he does not bite anyone again.

It has been almost 2 years since we have had him and although we are working on him, he is more comfortable, but he still has fear issues. 

Good luck


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

A few things - with adults in the room, and no one witnessed it, is essentially the same thing as not supervising a dog - so there was too much going on and with a dog like this, that is going to be essential to remember from here on out: chaos creates choices, and those choices are not good ones. 

I know you want advice on his reaction, and honestly I have no idea what is causing it, other than a vibe he's picking up on, or who knows what happens when you aren't there, but you could take him to the vet for a check up. 

I have these in a sticky for fearful dogs:
Yahoo Shy K9 Group - worth it for the archives alone. "The shy-k9s mailing list is for the discussion of shy, fearful and/or fear-aggressive dogs and positive solutions to their problems." shy-k9s : shy-k9s

Fearful dogs site:
Fearfuldogs.com

Patricia McConnell on fear:
You Can’t Reinforce Fear; Dogs and Thunderstorms TheOtherEndoftheLeash

reinforcing fear in dogs TheOtherEndoftheLeash

Dr Yin's posters:
http://drsophiayin.com/blog/entry/fr...douts-and-more

Starting with these for now.









Thresholds: 
http://www.whole-dog-journal.com/iss...d_20726-1.html

Consultations with some of the best behaviorists in the world:
PETFAX Behavioral Consultation : Cummings School of Veterinary Medicine - you and Tuft's
About Tufts Animal Behavior Clinic : Cummings School of Veterinary Medicine - basic about
VETFAX Behavioral Consulation : Cummings School of Veterinary Medicine - you, your vet and Tuft's 

Whether or not he is fearful, I don't know, but would be looking for a behaviorist, or just do the consult with Tuft's. 

I wrote a big long post recently, if you click on my name and go to profile, and then statistics you can find them, on how to manage a Chow mix with behaviors. You have to protect this dog from himself. 

You were very kind to adopt a dog aggressive dog and I hope that kindness is eventually rewarded. 

Good luck!


----------

